# Pennington Lime?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is the Pennington Fast Acting Lime calcitic or dolomitic?

Also, the info on it claims one bag is equivalent to 4 bags of pelletized lime...so, how do I go about figuring out how much to use? Or is that claim just hype?

My current pH is 5.7 so needs to come up... my mag and calcium are both extremely high.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Assuming you are looking at this

https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/41/417ecb06-d1a5-40cb-975a-78de1d1028f2.pdf

My understanding is it would be dolemitic based off the magnesium levels and my understanding of this article.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/should_i_use_dolomitic_or_calcitic_lime

I am by no means an expert. I am trying to sort through the same info now so thought I would share.

Others feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I can delete or amend the post to ensure we don't have bad info out there.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks! It seems most everything I am looking at is dolomitic lime and I am needing calcitic.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

See if you can locate Bonide Turf Turbo - https://www.bonide.com/products/lawn-fertilizer-and-seed/lawn-care-control/view/60447/turf-turbo I used the Pennington before but they switched their formula.

Also, JG Mag-I-Cal is good too - https://www.jonathangreen.com/product/mag-i-cal-acidic-soil-food.html


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

See Mesh Chart:
https://extension.psu.edu/soil-acidity-and-aglime
Understanding How Lime works:
https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/AGF-505-07


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bassadict69 if you are using a fast lime product, follow the label rates and not any other rate (eg. 50lb/ksqft) that we or a lab gave you.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The fast acting lime is simply that--fast acting. As such, it shows results faster. This also means that you can't apply as much of it at one time, since it would cause too much of a change all at once (hence the lower label rates). But it also means you can apply it more frequently than a traditional lime (since it completes a full integration cycle faster).

Consider the label rate the max allowed per application, until the next application after waiting the specified interval. You can always apply less than the max; you just don't want to exceed it. Usually the max rate is something like 12 lb/M (speaking for Solu-Cal/Sta-Green, not Pennington).

Solu-Cal/Sta-Green (same product with two different names) is a great calcitic fast-acting option, too.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-30-lb-Organic-Lime-PH-Balancer/50189499


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Is the Pennington fast-acting lime dolomitic these days? That would be news to me...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

As a rule of terminology, >5% is considered dolomitic. What's important is pounds on the ground of Mg and Ca. Although not critical to plant, it can have adverse consequences to the soil and that can affect plant health, the preferred ratio of Ca:Mg in the soil is between 10:1 and 5:1.
If you apply Pennington with 6% Mg and 24% Ca for a total amount of 50#/M:
50 X 43.5 = 2175 lbs/acre of product

2175 X 6% = 130 lbs/acre of Mg
130 / 2 = 65 ppm of Mg

2175 X 24% = 522 lbs/acre of Ca
522 / 2 = 261 ppm of Ca

Current soil test ppm of Mg = 170
170 + 65 = 235 ppm of Mg

Current soil test of Ca = 1300
1300 + 261 = 1561 ppm of Ca

Convert to meq:
235 ppm of Mg / 120 = 1.95 meq of Mg
1561 ppm of Ca ? 200 = 7.8 meq of Ca
7.8 / 1.95 = a Ca:Mg ratio of 4:1

Your current ratio of Ca:Mg is 6.5 / 1.41 = 4.6:1


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

So far, everything I am finding at my local Lowes and HD is Dolomitic!


----------

